# slack make install errors



## Sivan! (May 18, 2022)

`/usr/ports/sysutils/slack
doas make install clean`


> ===>  Checking if slack is already installed
> ===>   Registering installation for slack-0.15.2_2
> Installing slack-0.15.2_2...
> ===>  Cleaning for slack-0.15.2_2



`whereis slack`


> slack: /usr/local/sbin/slack /usr/local/man/man8/slack.8.gz /usr/ports/sysutils/slack


`/usr/local/sbin/slack`


> ssh: Could not resolve hostname slack-master: Name does not resolve
> rsync: did not see server greeting
> rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1854) [Receiver=3.2.4]
> FATAL[slack-getroles]: 'rsync --links --times -e ssh slack-master::slack/etc/roles.conf /var/cache/slack
> ...



These are the errors. Please tell me how to fix these errors.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

There are no _build_ errors.

Note that this isn't Slack, it's slack.


----------



## Sivan! (May 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> There are no _build_ errors.
> 
> Note that this isn't Slack, it's slack.



Thank you. I thought that the slack post installation warnings, especially `FATAL[slack-getroles]: 'rsync --links --times -e ssh slack-master::slack/etc/roles.conf /var/cache/slack
/_role_list' exited 5 at /usr/local/libexec/slack/slack-getroles line 158.
FATAL[slack]:'/usr/local/libexec/slack/slack-getroles' exited 5 at /usr/local/sbin/slack line 205.` are build errors. 

If these are not build errors, why doesn't slack launch?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

Because you haven't configured anything.


----------



## Sivan! (May 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Because you haven't configured anything.



`make install clean` errors?


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2022)

It has NOTHING to do with building or installing the port. It's the software itself that needs to be configured.


----------

